# H maculata juvenile setup?



## Moltar (May 19, 2010)

I'm pretty familiar with this, that and the other type of arboreal setup so I'll make this brief.

Would a 2"+ H mac want to burrow down and make dirt curtains all over the place like Poecilotheria & Psalmopoeus do or will it want to climb up and make a tube like an Avicularia? I've made setups for both types but this is my first H. mac so... help me y'all.


----------



## jebbewocky (May 19, 2010)

I don't have an H.mac yet( next month!), but from what I've read here, they seem to make tube webs with dirt curtains, and the slings are prone to burrowing.


----------



## Moltar (May 19, 2010)

Thanks Jebbewocky. Anybody else? Perhaps someone who's raised one up from a sling?

I'm going home in 2 hours to set this cage up. Speak up people!


----------



## Julia (May 19, 2010)

I have one that's about 1.5" now, and I've raised the little bugger since she was a wee .25" sling.  This one most definitely burrows in the substrate.  No webs or dirt curtains.  Now, I also have one that's 3".  I did not raise that one from a sling.  The larger one is all about the webbing.  It's a mess in there.  No underground burrows for her!  I'm very curious to see when my little one begins webbing.

As for yours, you might want to give the option for burrowing and for webbing, like I have done.  Give a couple inches of substrate, but leave plenty of open room at the top in case she wants a web.


----------



## Moltar (May 19, 2010)

Okeydoke. Thanks Julia. So this lil guy will get a front opening enclosure with a cork tube and 2"+ substrate and lots of moss debris. Basically exactly how I'd set up a similar sized Psalmopoeus.

Woohoo!


----------



## pwilson5 (May 19, 2010)

Moltar said:


> Okeydoke. Thanks Julia. So this lil guy will get a front opening enclosure with a cork tube and 2"+ substrate and* lots of moss debris*. Basically exactly how I'd set up a similar sized Psalmopoeus.
> 
> Woohoo!


haha i did this with my h. mac and now there are pieces mixed into his web


----------



## Moltar (May 19, 2010)

pwilson5 said:


> haha i did this with my h. mac and now there are pieces mixed into his web



That would be my goal here as well. I like to give them as many building materials as I can, as long as they'll use them.


----------



## maitre (May 19, 2010)

Mine started off burrowing in the corner of it's Michaels cube...but lately has extended three tubes: two along the walls in opposite directions and one up.


----------



## gumby (May 19, 2010)

So I made a set  up for a 4"+ H. mac and left a ton of loose moss hanging and she really hasnt done to much remodeling in the last week. SHe just chiles under the moss and tags a cricket when it walks by. Here is a link to the thread I recently started showing some set ups. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=179532


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 19, 2010)

my 2 incher (who i've had since first instar) burrows/makes walls/drags crap about into the web all the time. She seems to stay near the surface but likes objects to construct her tubes and burrows on/around

H macs are the classic 'messy' spider  nothing neat about a dirt curtain with bits of moss and such hanging off it


----------

